# Porcupine Saddle Homer



## Lucifer (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking for a good home for a porcupine saddle homer I rescued from a local swap. The bird was pecked at and bleeding, and filthy. So much poop had dried on its feet it looked like it was wearing shoes! Been a couple of months now and doing well.
I would now like to see it get a good home. Would make a good pet because they cannot fly and are totally dependant on the owner.
It is a 2012 banded cock (pretty sure) bird.
Free to new owner. Just pay &40.00 for shipping and box or pick up. I am in southeast Michigan. Email for pics. 

Thank you for looking


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

never seen one
can you post picture


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 2, 2007)

Very rare. People usually cull them. 
Don't know how to post. Email me at [email protected] and be happy to mail you some pics

Thanks


----------

